# I should be able to figure this out... dryer vent



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

OK, so I have a stackmate W/D. They are going up against a 2x4 interior wall, so I need to vent through the floor of the 2x4 wall and go out from there.

I see some dryer boxes with oval outlets on them ( http://www.dryerbox.com/ ). Do they make oval pipe or is it OK to squish the round pipe into an oval shape? Plumbing pipes are not allowed to be strained at all, so i'm like :whistling2:.

I was going to use one of those deals with the round inlet/outlet on the end adapted 90 degrees to a square vent, ( http://repair2000.com/18_inch_vent.jpg ) but it isn't long enough. Now I need to do something else. I only need to put a single 90 on it to go from vertical to horizontal, is there a special kind of fitting, or just a 4" aluminum 90 will work?

I'm a plumber, this should be easy... fittings.... pipe... double ya tee eff?


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

i don't think that's an oval hole, it's round....it's camera angle is all. http://www.dryerbox.com/

DM


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

MdangermouseM said:


> i don't think that's an oval hole, it's round....it's camera angle is all. http://www.dryerbox.com/
> 
> DM


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

sorry, my bad.... weird, huh?

DM


----------



## jerryh3 (Dec 10, 2007)

MdangermouseM said:


> i don't think that's an oval hole, it's round....it's camera angle is all. http://www.dryerbox.com/
> 
> DM


No. It's oval. Check the size specs for the 350.


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

If your trying to put 4" pipe in a 2x4 wall the box will be ovaled as shown. The drywall will bow around the pipe also if box is up where the vent on the dryer comes out. We do this all the time. Just oval the pipe and hook up the dryer vent to that. It would be hard to put a elbow on the ovaled pipe without breaking a gore but it can also be done.


----------



## Alan (Apr 12, 2006)

hvac122 said:


> If your trying to put 4" pipe in a 2x4 wall the box will be ovaled as shown. The drywall will bow around the pipe also if box is up where the vent on the dryer comes out. We do this all the time. Just oval the pipe and hook up the dryer vent to that. It would be hard to put a elbow on the ovaled pipe without breaking a gore but it can also be done.


when i went to the hardware store, the only elbows they had were adjustable ones that swivel to make up odd angles. Is that the right fitting?


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes they should be. The part where it adjusts is the gore I was talking about. These can break when trying to oval out. Be carfull and it should work.


----------



## RippySkippy (Feb 9, 2007)

When you fasten the pieces together, don't use screws (lint magnet) use Aluminum HVAC tape around the entire joint...it will not come apart.


----------



## dac122 (Sep 5, 2008)

Why not just get an oval to round adapter? A heating supply place should carry that. Most hardward stores and big boxes like HD and Lowes don't carry oval parts.


----------



## hvac122 (Dec 10, 2007)

I don't think I have ever seen a 4" oval to round adapter. I suppose they do make them as they do almost everything else. I don't think one would fit in the dryer box and still have enough room to install a elbow.


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

don't know how far the run is but the vent on these is critical. remember if the washer needs service the dryer has to come off.


----------



## SemiHandy (Oct 21, 2008)

They have a tips video for handling the oval hole:
http://www.dryerbox.com/flex_hose_tips.htm


----------



## Rookietinner (Jan 8, 2007)

Just use the Aluminum 90 you bought thats what I always do. I run lots of dryer vents just like you've described.


----------

